# Forum Bugs, Quirks & Themes



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

The forums went live as of 00:01 April 26th. There is still a small amount of tweaking which needs to be done to the forums for graphics, smilies and emoticons.

We are working on these right now, and they will be resolved and fixed up by this weekend.

In the mean time, if you encounter any oddities please do not hesitate to let us know.

I am currently working on two new forum themes called "Light Meat" and "Nuka Cola". "Light Meat" will follow a similar theme to Fur Affinity's Light template, being powder blue/white. "Nuka Cola" will be a light coffee/tan brown that's both easy on the eyes and on the palette. 


The new themes will be made available by mid-May.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been looking around, and despite having "Show signatures" enabled in my options, no one's posts have signatures so you may want to look into that.

Also, I've been looking around but unable to find it, where do you edit user title at?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I've been looking around, and despite having "Show signatures" enabled in my options, no one's posts have signatures so you may want to look into that.
> 
> Also, I've been looking around but unable to find it, where do you edit user title at?


Signatures could not be imported. If you need to pull information from the old forums you can access them here:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/mybb/

They're in read only mode, though.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 26, 2008)

Not exactly what I meant, I think. When I look at people's posts, such as yours for instance, there is no signature, nor is there one on my posts.

Perhaps you have to reset your signature? I noticed my old sig from the old forums is still in the profile information, perhaps that was what you were trying to say?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 26, 2008)

Nothing horrible I've noticed so far, but upon browsing the Attachments section in my CP, it says I've uploaded several attachments, which I hadn't. Somehow, I'm totally against attaching things to the forum.

Just thought I'd let you know.. I don't these few random bits from various threads to vanish, but it's irking me that these attachments have fallen into my CP somehow >_>


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 26, 2008)

Signatures are now working for me.


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=788

&amp;amp;#12497;&amp;amp;#12479;&amp; is what I see as a username.  ...I'm just going to assume this isn't right?

Second on the click not required quick reply also.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 26, 2008)

Things I've noticed so far:

"Mark This Forum Read" in Forum Tools doesn't seem to work...

If we're not going to have the Hybrid/Threaded mode, set "Quick Reply" to "Yes, Click Not Required" in "Message Posting and Editing Options" in the Admin CP.

(Cool. We have the ability to soft-delete now.)


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=788
> 
> &amp;amp;#12497;&amp;amp;#12479;&amp; is what I see as a username.  ...I'm just going to assume this isn't right?
> 
> Second on the click not required quick reply also.


http://forums.furaffinity.net/mybb/member.php?action=profile&uid=1573

I got worried the database had corrupted somehow, locked the forums to do further testing. Traced this guy back to the original forums and, well, what do you know... his name was like that in the old forums.

I renamed him to a much more legible name. He was the only member with a name like that.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 26, 2008)

Funny thing... at first I couldn't sign in to my account.  After resetting my password, though, everything's fine.  Also, while my password wasn't working, I didn't see any avatars.
Might just be my case, but I thought you'd want to know.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 26, 2008)

One small thing that seems to be overlooked: The custom profile fields for the members' respective FA userpages. I'm sure that'll be dealt with in due time and perhaps in a different way, though?


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if this happens to everyone but I seem to be missing a few emoticons.

They are:

thumbs down
wink
red face
talking
smile
cool
question
thumbs up

The image I get is the alt text and a little red cross.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 26, 2008)

had the whole having to reset my password thingy going on.
also cant see where the moderator report messages thing is, either i'm being blind or it dont work


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 26, 2008)

More significant error found! Not sure if it's been stated or not already, but...

The URL parser for the avatar selection seems to be busted. It's spouting "Invalid URL" errors when I try to feed http://www.cleverpun.com/random/priv/ceceilj.png -- or any Clever Pun URL -- into it. I haven't tried with other things, but...


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 26, 2008)

Why are the icons (Quote button, MSN/ICQ/AIM icons) so large?


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 26, 2008)

Ummmm, I've just found an attachment on a post I made ages ago but I DIDN'T attach anything.....

Here is a direct link to the post : http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=241437&postcount=1

It appears on the new forums but not the old...

I'm a little confused.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 26, 2008)

Also, can you turn off that side bar? It's annoying to crap out of me.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> One small thing that seems to be overlooked: The custom profile fields for the members' respective FA userpages. I'm sure that'll be dealt with in due time and perhaps in a different way, though?


Correct. The custom "My FA" field will be added in a few days. The forums are 95% polished.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

furcity said:


> I'm not sure if this happens to everyone but I seem to be missing a few emoticons.


Fixed.  Sorry about that. I was up really, really, REALLY late last night trying to fix a ton of other things and I passed out (5:00am!) before I was able to fix everything.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, the side bar is on the left now.
How do you tell it to piss off?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been having issues with quoting that no one else has mentioned yet, it seems.

But, say I decide to quote post #19 in this thread. I'll only have Dragoneer's writing, but the quote within his entry will be omitted.

Any ideas? I'm still looking around my CP and such, because I may have done something weird.. anyone else experiencing this?

I also can't multi-quote, and I can't find whichever other forum problems thread where I mentioned that, heheh..


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I've been having issues with quoting that no one else has mentioned yet, it seems. But, say I decide to quote post #19 in this thread. I'll only have Dragoneer's writing, but the quote within his entry will be omitted.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm still looking around my CP and such, because I may have done something weird.. anyone else experiencing this?.


For that, no... does it happen every time? To every post?


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

Last I checked, not including the subquote is often considered a feature... it eliminates massive and annoying quote pyramids.

Also, I hate the sidebar too.   At least one of the new themes needs to do away with it.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 26, 2008)

dragoneer said:


> For that, no... does it happen every time? To every post?




Well, I see my multiple quote option again. So that's not a problem.

But I'm still unable to quote a post with the quotes included :\


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Well, I see my multiple quote option again. So that's not a problem.
> 
> But I'm still unable to quote a post with the quotes included :\


Hrmm. Try to clear your cookies/cache and see if that fixes it? We may have edited the forums at some point, and your browser is holding onto some data it shouldn't be?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 26, 2008)

Multi-Quotes do not seem to be working either. I can click to quote multiple posts, but I see no option to insert them into quick reply text box.

Also, I'm curious about pre-quotes not appearing as well, as it's going to cause a bit of confusion

Also; I'm still a bit curious on how we edit our user titles


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok... so, I googled.  Vbulletin doesn't do nested quotes without a mod.

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=148372 <-- That appears to be the mod.


----------



## Preyfar Test (Apr 26, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Also, I'm curious about pre-quotes not appearing as well, as it's going to cause a bit of confusion.


What browser are you running when you're not seing the pre-quotes? I tested Safari, IE7 and Firefox on both my desktop and laptop, and the quotes work fine from all the latest versions.


----------



## gruz (Apr 26, 2008)

temporary problem, after i cleared my cache and relogged it worked


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

gruz said:


> i can't access my control panel!!!


I don't know why, but this made me laugh really hard.   What happens when you click the User CP link up top?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 26, 2008)

Preyfar Test said:


> What browser are you running when you're not seing the pre-quotes? I tested Safari, IE7 and Firefox on both my desktop and laptop, and the quotes work fine from all the latest versions.




I'm using Firefox, and I have cleared the cache (alt + F5), the problem comes in replying to posts. You see, I clicked the quote button under your post, and the only text that appeared is your quote, it seems to have mysteriously lost /my/ quote that was in your post.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 26, 2008)

addendum to earlier post: i have the title, but i have about as many mod powers as a block of cheese


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I'm using Firefox, and I have cleared the cache (alt + F5), the problem comes in replying to posts. You see, I clicked the quote button under your post, and the only text that appeared is your quote, it seems to have mysteriously lost /my/ quote that was in your post.


Hrmm. I had disabled that earlier, but it is working now on my end.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 26, 2008)

dragoneer said:


> Hrmm. I had disabled that earlier, but it is working now on my end.



It's still doing the same thing for me. I quote your post, and my post that you quoted doesn't get quoted. Is there some profile option I have missed by chance?


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

...why are the forums listing threads alphabetically?  I logged out to see if just my account was screwed up, and... no, it did it as a guest too.

Rilvor - no, nothing you missed.  VBulletin just cuts out quotes within quotes it seems.  (It can still be done if you're determined, you just have to add the quotes manually.)

EDIT - ok, I guess everything except the New Forum Q/A section is showing alphabetically.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> ...why are the forums listing threads alphabetically?  I logged out to see if just my account was screwed up, and... no, it did it as a guest too.


I'm having the same problem, it makes it difficult to find new posts


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

I am also manually having to sort to latest post after switching boards.  So many apologies to threads I've necro'd without prior knowledge.


----------



## Fu (Apr 26, 2008)

Same, I keep trying to reply to threads from months ago.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed.  I can't find an option anywhere on my user CP to specify a preferred sort order, and why the fur did it choose "title / ascending" in the first place?

It should obviously be "last post / descending".


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, it is extraordinarily annoying. Strangely, it is sorted by last post in this forum while the others it's by thread title. That is very... Puzzling.


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I messed with the viewing options in my CP and one sorts by oldest thread and the other does alphabetically instead.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> I'm having the same problem, it makes it difficult to find new posts


Fixed, fixed, fixed. 

The forums were set to only show "show posts from last day" originally. When I reset them to show all posts, for whatever reason, it decided to set them to "sort alphabetically".

I just reset them all!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 26, 2008)

I love you Dragoneer


----------



## Takun (Apr 27, 2008)

Woohoo thanks for the quick fix.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, I've been missing this since the server move, but could we get the links to FA and My FA back in header?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn. Dragoneer's batting a thousand, heh..

For some reason, I can't even use the quotes in the quick reply box. Possibly because it's the WYSIWYG mode I'm using.

edit: Nope. Even with the simple box, the "Quote messages in reply?" check box doesn't let me check it :\


----------



## Rehka (Apr 27, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Okay, I've been missing this since the server move, but could we get the links to FA and My FA back in header?



I miss that to, it was so handy!


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 27, 2008)

dragoneer said:


> Fixed.  Sorry about that. I was up really, really, REALLY late last night trying to fix a ton of other things and I passed out (5:00am!) before I was able to fix everything.



Don't be sorry, this stuff happens....

I just wondered if it was my machine...


----------



## net-cat (Apr 28, 2008)

Also. showgroups.php/View Forum Leaders is broken. Don't know if this was intentional or not.


----------



## Kaiva (Apr 28, 2008)

Forum said:
			
		

> Powered by vBulletinÂ® Version 3.6.9
> Copyright Â©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> Fur Affinity ï¿½ Ferrox Art, LLC 2005-2008



"ï¿½" should be Â©

I'm so useful!
/sarcasm


----------



## indrora (Apr 28, 2008)

graphical fox not graphical enuff...
my old posts are coming up in such odd ways as 
"[ATTCHEMENT FAIL]"
and
"[Attachment?2294]" (i'm making up random numbers here, but the point is the same)

this occurs for me in both the old posts and new posts. 
WHY???? I NEEDS MAH ATTACHMENTS!!!! HALP!!!

*cries and pouts in his little corner*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Also. showgroups.php/View Forum Leaders is broken. Don't know if this was intentional or not.



Yeah I noticed that and passed it along to him. I'll see what's up.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2008)

Rehka said:


> I miss that to, it was so handy!



I'll look into doing that if you like.


----------

